# Libero vs Disponibile



## Lucaa4229

Buon giorno a tutti!

Questa è la prima volta che scrivo su questo sito. Sono americano di Long Island, New York ma mi trovo a Roma adesso. Frequento l'università americana qui (si chiama John Cabot University). Ho fatto un semestre qui l'anno scorso per 4 mesi da un 'study abroad'. Certo che ho festeggiato come tutti gli americani e stranieri ma io avevo una convinzione forte per imparare la lingua, la cultura, il paese, etc. Quindi, dopo aver conosciuto amici italiani, ho imparato velocemente. Poi, dopo quelli 4 mesi, sono ritornato negli Stati Uniti per un semestre, ho finito mio grado di 2 anni, e ho trasferito mia università a qui permanentemente. Insomma, sono qui a Roma per 2 anni più e sono contentissimo! Ogni giorno è come un'avventura e diverso, ovviamente, delle università tipiche negli Stati. Però, non tutto va sempre bene nelle avventure! La lingua è molto divertente da imparare ma difficile e io sbaglio sempre. Probabilmente ho sbagliato qualche volta in questo messaggio ma vabbè! Insomma, io trovo una domanda nuova ogni paio di giorni sulla lingua e oggi mi ho detto finalmente "devo iscrivermi su wordreference!"...allora eccomi qua! La mia prima domanda è....

Cos'è la differenza tra "libero" e "disponibile"? 

Grazie e buona giornata a tutti!!


----------



## Blackman

Wow, complimenti per l'italiano...

Nel tuo contesto sono virtualmente intercambiabili. Ma in realtà _libero _( da impegni ) significa _solo_ che non hai niente da fare, mentre _disponibile_ è un gradino oltre, cioè sei sia libero che disponibile a fare qualcosa. In più disponibile ha un doppio significato: _avere la volontà _di fare qualcosa e _avere la possibilità _di fare qualcosa.

Confida nell'arrivo di altri pareri, sicuramente più dettagliati, vedrai che non mancheranno.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, black è stato abbastanza preciso  
Possiamo dire anche, per voler precisare alcuni contesti d'uso, che libero è uno stato appunto precedente il disponibile, poiché una persona libera può essere disponibile a fare qualcosa. 
Se devi chiedere a una ragazza cosa fa la sera, e siete appena conoscenti, le dirai: - Sei libera stasera? - 
se però la persona cui tu lo chiedi è una persona conosciuta, o similmente se si tratta di un impegno che non chiederesti a uno sconosciuto, diresti: - Scusami, saresti disponibile a...? - 
Spero sia chiaro 
Un'altra cosa: quei quattro, non *_quelli_ quattro (quelli è pronome, non aggettivo).


----------



## ursu-lab

Ma è meglio non chiedere a una ragazza se è "disponibile", potrebbe fraintenderti e pensare che le chiedi se "ci sta"... 
"Essere disponibile" ha anche questo significato.  Nel tuo esempio in concreto io userei solo "libero", dovendo scegliere tra le die possibilità.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Esattamente, intendevo proprio questo, Ursu-lab... altrimenti, sembra subito che tu ci stia spudoratamente provando


----------



## scriptum

Strano. Ho sempre creduto che essere libero ed essere disponibile siano due cose diametralmente opposte. 
Dopo tutto un uomo libero dispone di se stesso.
Un uomo disponibile viene disposto dagli altri.
Non è vero?


----------



## ursu-lab

scriptum said:


> Strano. Ho sempre creduto che essere libero ed essere disponibile siano due cose diametralmente opposte.
> Dopo tutto un uomo libero dispone di se stesso.
> Un uomo disponibile viene disposto dagli altri.
> Non è vero?


Questo è un ottimo spunto di riflessione su cui meditare la domenica...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

scriptum said:


> Strano. Ho sempre creduto che essere libero ed essere disponibile siano due cose diametralmente opposte.
> Dopo tutto un uomo libero dispone di se stesso.
> Un uomo disponibile viene disposto dagli altri.
> Non è vero?



Ciao, scrip.

"Ho sempre creduto che essere libero ed essere disponibile fossero due cose diametralmente opposte." 

Cosa vuol dire "Un uomo disponibile viene disposto dagli altri" ? 

GS


----------



## Necsus

Che sono gli altri a usufruire della sua disponibilità, immagino.


----------



## scriptum

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, scrip.
> 
> "Ho sempre creduto che essere libero ed essere disponibile fossero due cose diametralmente opposte."
> 
> Cosa vuol dire "Un uomo disponibile viene disposto dagli altri" ?
> 
> GS



Ciao Giorgio, e grazie per la correzione.
Volevo dire che una persona disponibile è qualcuno che non prende decisioni di moto proprio e che si lascia guidare dagli altri.
Mi sbaglio?


----------



## micky83_

Noi generalmente diciamo 'sei libero Sabato?' oppure 'hai da fare Sabato?' se vogliamo semplicemente chiedere a un amico di uscire. Non usiamo mai 'sei disponibile Sabato?', a meno che non ci troviamo in un contesto più formale. Per esempio: sei disponibile a lavorare nei week ends questa settimana? C'è una sfumatura tra i due termini, perchè 'essere liberi' significa non avere impegni, mentre essere disponibili implica la volontà, ossia io posso essere libera ma non voler uscire/non essere disponibile ad uscire.  Spero di essere stata un minimo di aiuto


----------



## scriptum

Mi sembra che Micky ha detto quello che cercavo (disperatamente) di esprimere io.
Siamo liberi per fare quello che vogliamo.
Siamo disponibili per fare quello che vuole qualcun'altro.
Spero che non ho detto una sciocchezza.


----------



## micky83_

No no hai detto bene. Sono libero di fare quello che voglio. Sono disponibile a fare quello che vuole qualcun altro..
Ciao!


----------



## Meruzio

Attenzione... esser disponibili = gentili e comprensivi verso qualcuno, non vuol dire che si è disposti a fare quello che ci viene chiesto...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Il disponibile è disposto a fare ciò che dicono gli altri, ma non per servitù, quanto per volontà propria. Inoltre, il disponibile non è disponibile a tutto. 
Per es: - Sono disponibile perché il convegno sia spostato a mercoledì - 
in questa frase, si indica una concessione, ma non mi sembra di potervi riscontrare, almeno senza un ulteriore contesto, toni di servitù. 
Invece,  aggiungiamo: - Certo, si figuri signore, è normale che sono disponibile perché il convegno sia spostato a mercoledì, signore, certo, farò tutto il possibile e l'impossibile per aver cura delle sue faccende, grazie signore." Ecco che il tono cambia e diventa servile.


----------



## marco.cur

scriptum said:


> Siamo liberi per fare quello che vogliamo.
> Siamo disponibili per fare quello che vuole qualcun'altro.



Non è esattamente così. Probabilmente quello che intendi tu per essere disponibile è "essere a disposizione di qualcuno", che non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## micky83_

be', disponibili a fre qualcosa che comunque ci viene proposto, non proprio 'essere a disposizione' in tutto e per tutto di qualcuno ovviamente


----------

